# DIY Aquarium Build



## Ds_BerSerK (8 Mar 2022)

I'm looking to build an aquarium myself as I can't find the specific dimensions that I need or the ones that I found are too expensive. The aquarium size will be 60cm x 35cm x 25cm.

I would like some help on the glass panel dimensions, specifically if I should take into account the thickness of the silicone for the side panels.

Glass thickness will be 5mm

The bottom panel will be 60cm x 35cm.
The back and front panels will be 60cm x 25cm.
The side panels I was thinking of 34cm x 25cm. (Should I take off a 1/2mm from that 34cm to make up for the thickness of the silicone)

I will have someone cut the glass for me with professional machinery so I can get some precise dimensions.

What are your thoughts, thanks?


----------



## Ria95 (8 Mar 2022)

Most aquariums of that size have the bottom panel inside the walls so 60- 2x  *  35-2x . The sides of the tank are inside  the front and back panes as you suggest  35- 2x * 25 . Where x is the thickness of the glass.  The silicone thickness between the 2 glass panes  is just a thin layer that glues together the two parts. Maybe someone else can tell you the exact thickness that would be.


----------



## Jaseon (8 Mar 2022)

Are the ends polished as most charge extra for polished edges. It does make for a nicer seal.  I dont think the 1/2mm makes a lot of difference, but no harm in adding that into the calculations. Are you planning on silicon the edges or are you doing the inside as well. I think adding silicone to the edges only as with ADA style tanks works better with glass 6mm + Ive tried it with 5mm, but added silicone inside as well as my edges were not perfect.

The way i did mine was silicone the edges with the panes taped  to save clean up. After it cured i would removed the excess then add silicone inside the same thickness of the glass. Obviously use tape to get nice clean lines. If i had corner clamps i would have most probably did it all in one. I found the glass tended to move a bit when doing the insides the same time.


----------



## Ds_BerSerK (9 Mar 2022)

Jaseon said:


> Are the ends polished as most charge extra for polished edges. It does make for a nicer seal.  I dont think the 1/2mm makes a lot of difference, but no harm in adding that into the calculations. Are you planning on silicon the edges or are you doing the inside as well. I think adding silicone to the edges only as with ADA style tanks works better with glass 6mm + Ive tried it with 5mm, but added silicone inside as well as my edges were not perfect.
> 
> The way i did mine was silicone the edges with the panes taped  to save clean up. After it cured i would removed the excess then add silicone inside the same thickness of the glass. Obviously use tape to get nice clean lines. If i had corner clamps i would have most probably did it all in one. I found the glass tended to move a bit when doing the insides the same time.


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rockfella (6 Oct 2022)

I built a 5'x2'x18" LHW aquarium with the same method. All vertical panes were glued on the side of bottom glass.


----------

